# does a chemical pregnancy count as period?



## ancl

well I believe that is what happen to me 2 days of faint BFPs and then neg blood work the dr said that if it is bright red blood it counts as AF but still wanna ask on here. I only really bled for 2 days(only used a few pads but no cramps) then the next 2 days were panty liners(wasnt enough for a pad) just wondering if I should count that or if I shouldn't this was 4 months after we started TTC and I have look all over the internet with nothing really giving me a straight answer so is it gonna be ok to continue TTC or should I wait BABYDUST TO ALL


----------



## lozzie27

Hello first of all so sorry for your loss didn't want to read and run but your story is similar to mine so all I can do is give u my experience I had a chemical in feb and the bleeding was very light blood tests came back negative around three days after bleed had started I ovulated roughly 14 days after the bleed so cycle got back to normal the doc told me I could start trying again right away so i guess they do count the bleed as a period as such all I will say is the period after wasvery heavy just track your ov with opk as u may ov a little earlier or later good luck


----------



## stardust22

Sorry for your loss hun, I agree with Lozzie on this. I also had a chemical pregnancy (4 days of faint positives that got lighter and then went totally) the bleeding was quite heavy but only lasted a few days, i tracked my ovulation and I ov'd just 14 days later and got another BFP!!! 

Good luck hun and if you are ready and you want to try again, there is no reason you shouldnt, normally if you miscarry later they advise you to wait one period but with a chemical mc its different.
x


----------



## ancl

thanks gals yea I think we are gonna keep on TTC!! I wish the best to both of you


----------



## pfab

Ancl,
This is EXACTLY what happened to me. We have been ttc for 4 months. I had 2 faint positives, but now I don't have any lines. :( I spotted bright red 12 DPO, so I think I had a chemical pregnancy. 

So, I should count Day 1 from the day I spotted??

My temp is still up, so that's confusing me too.

Good luck this next cycle!!!


----------



## ancl

PFAB
well the dr told me that if it is bright then it is considered a period so I would assume that you could count that as day 1 I did we will fine out in bout 7 days:) babydust to ya


----------

